# خصومات على فنادق مكه المكرمه تصل الى 50%



## فنادق مكه (23 ديسمبر 2010)

خصومات على فنادق مكه المكرمه تصل الى 50%


الان ادفع قيمه ليله والباقي عند استلام السكن

تفضل بزياره موقعنا حيث تجدون جميع فنادق مكه المكرمه التي نتعامل معها بارخص الاسعار
www.mawasimksa.com

رابط الاسعار 
http://mawasimksa.com/OfferDetails.aspx?Id=50

للحجز يرجي الاتصال على 
رقم 0564446641
ابو ابراهيم​


----------

